# Any photoshop guys here?



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Can anyone maybe photoshop this with red and gold vertical stripes to match the vase?  Thanks


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

I don't see a vase, Mike. I'm sure you could probably read a couple books and figure it out. 

I'm pretty handy with MS Paint, but I don't think that is what you're looking for haha.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Oops forgot the vaae


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

She's looking for "shuttle" shades


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm no expert by any means. 

Pat


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Now you owe pat a 6pack for that sale


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> I'm no expert by any means.
> 
> Pat


nice work Pat, but I puked on my keyboard









Looks like a 1960's hoar house


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

daArch said:


> nice work Pat, but I puked on my keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea - I spent maybe 10 to 15 minutes on it. Not something I would want as that vase is ugly looking.

Pat


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

10 - 15 ? VERY well executed. I AM impressed. The shadowing is perfect

Who here would like to repaint it in ten years ? With a yellow from Behr ????


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Yipes stripes!


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

daArch said:


> 10 - 15 ? VERY well executed. I AM impressed. The shadowing is perfect
> 
> Who here would like to repaint it in ten years ? With a yellow from Behr ????


The color replacement tool is great for keeping original shadows. not the greatest though for getting the right color though. However using selected colors tool fixes that. It was done half ass and quick. It could look much better but I think it gives you an idea what it might look like. 

Photoshop is great but if you really want to be good you have to go to school on it for a few years.

Pat


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That is good Pat. 
Mike, I had a similar request last year, the stripes just were not working and we went with this, it was SW Faux impressions. Gold can be tough.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

RCP said:


> That is good Pat.
> Mike, I had a similar request last year, the stripes just were not working and we went with this, it was SW Faux impressions. Gold can be tough.


Looks good 

Quick question Section above the left side of the bed is that the camera not picking up the effects or is it from the applicator 
Stopping or changing techniques ? Sorry just interested


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> I'm no expert by any means.
> 
> Pat


Thats awesome Pat :thumbsup: Thanks for doing that for me.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

benthepainter said:


> Looks good
> 
> Quick question Section above the left side of the bed is that the camera not picking up the effects or is it from the applicator
> Stopping or changing techniques ? Sorry just interested


It was just the camera, it was very easy to apply.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

RCP said:


> It was just the camera, it was very easy to apply.


G'day RCP

Ok cool 

As I had a job a few weeks back in Dulux Suede effects and every photo I couldn't get a good pic
As it just didn't show up 

What product was used in your pic and technique used to achieve that finish : )


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

benthepainter said:


> G'day RCP
> 
> Ok cool
> 
> ...


That was Sherwin Williams Faux Impressions. Duration rolled as a base color than a rag to apply the glaze.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> I'm no expert by any means.
> 
> Pat


That's really good if it was a quickie. Shadowing and perspective would be something that would take me longer to get right and you nailed them.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

PressurePros said:


> That's really good if it was a quickie. Shadowing and perspective would be something that would take me longer to get right and you nailed them.


That's the beauty of Photoshop, you don't have to really worry about the shadowing when using the color replacement tool. You would pick a base color and that color adjusts the darkness and lightness when going over an area with shadows and stuff. If the area has a shadow then the base color gets a little darker there.

It's a great program but I only know maybe 1% of it. It can drive you nuts too with the zillion options it has.

Also the original picture was from the first post, which was really pixelated and grainy. Looks much better when using a quality image.

Pat


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

PatsPainting said:


> I'm no expert by any means.
> 
> Pat


Awsome work : ) 

I'm crap at photoshop I can add a cap,or eye patch to a cat pic lol that's about it 
But giving a bedroom a virtual makeover I must learn that one


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> I'm no expert by any means.
> 
> Pat


Nice job Pat!


----------

